
Elon Musk Gets Approval to Tunnel Expansion Beneath Las Vegas - Simturax
https://www.simturax.com/2020/08/elon-musk-gets-approval-tunnel-expansion-las-vegas.html?m=1
======
Gravityloss
The people throughput capacities seem quite low, so these don't scale - they
will be expensive services for the few. At least for starters.

You could have electric buses that could travel as a "metro" in the tunnel for
the longer transit or congested city centers and then on the road in the
suburbs, for lower cost and better flexibility.

~~~
manicpolymath
AIUI a single tunnel doesn’t scale, sure, but part of the Boring Company’s
mission is to make the tunnels super cheap, so scaling up the system consists
of adding additional parallel tunnels.

I guess it’s like adding lanes to a highway, but instead of being limited to
“make it wider” you can think in 3D and “bundle” tubes together with a
honeycomb cross section.

Spitballing more, “reversing the polarity” of a single lane tunnel in such a
bundle would be trivial to account for burst traffic (like they move the
center divider on the Golden Gate Bridge).

